# Cannot invite amiibo cos there are “Busy moving”



## Lellyna (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay I’m trying to invite cherry with a amiibo I have successfully invited her twice but for some reason I can’t invite her for a 3rd time I get a answering machine on the ABD machine “I can’t talk right now I’m busy moving” so I’m guessing I picked up someone cherry somewhere and there trying to move in? I don’t remember adopting any villagers or talking to cherry so I’m guessing I picked up her from a void or something if that’s possible and I’m guessing the only way to fix this issue is to get someone to move out naturally and let her move in but then her plot will probably be “I’m moving out” if she decides to move in cos I guess I have to try a different villager until this gets fixed.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2020)

Lellyna said:


> Okay I’m trying to invite cherry with a amiibo I have successfully invited her twice but for some reason I can’t invite her for a 3rd time I get a answering machine on the ABD machine “I can’t talk right now I’m busy moving” so I’m guessing I picked up someone cherry somewhere and there trying to move in? I don’t remember adopting any villagers or talking to cherry so I’m guessing I picked up her from a void or something if that’s possible and I’m guessing the only way to fix this issue is to get someone to move out naturally and let her move in but then her plot will probably be “I’m moving out” if she decides to move in cos I guess I have to try a different villager until this gets fixed.



May I ask what became of this? Did Cherry move in?

I am having the same issue with my Erik amiibo and debating risking moving someone out, or using a different amiibo in place of him, while my void clears.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

Bioness said:


> May I ask what became of this? Did Cherry move in?
> 
> I am having the same issue with my Erik amiibo and debating risking moving someone out, or using a different amiibo in place of him, while my void clears.


i still can't summon cherry so i guess i need an empty plot all other amiibos work fine tho which is a pain cos this cherry will prob dissapear wants she moves in


----------



## miraxe (Apr 27, 2020)

Lellyna said:


> i still can't summon cherry so i guess i need an empty plot all other amiibos work fine tho which is a pain cos this cherry will prob dissapear wants she moves in


Needing an empty plot shouldn't be the problem here. I have all 10 villagers and invite an Amiibo daily (you get recipes from them) and have been doing so even after this latest patch. I'm not sure what's causing this issue, but I don't believe this is it.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

miraxe said:


> Needing an empty plot shouldn't be the problem here. I have all 10 villagers and invite an Amiibo daily (you get recipes from them) and have been doing so even after this latest patch. I'm not sure what's causing this issue, but I don't believe this is it.


then why won't the game let me summon cherry :c for a 3rd time this is really annoying bug


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2020)

Lellyna said:


> i still can't summon cherry so i guess i need an empty plot all other amiibos work fine tho which is a pain cos this cherry will prob dissapear wants she moves in



I see, that is unfortunate. Do you know if you are able to get Cherry from other players?


----------



## miraxe (Apr 27, 2020)

Lellyna said:


> then why won't the game let me sommon cherry :c for a 3rd time this is really annoying bug


The only time I had the answering machine message come up was when I was moving Marshal in. The end result (Marshal was already moving in) was the same, but the circumstances were different. I had manually invited Marshal in and he was set to move in the next day. I was just trying to see if I could get one more freebie recipe from him in before he actually moved in. I think the only thing to do here is just wait and see if Cherry is moving in or not. You'll still be able to invite her even if some random villager happening to move in is what's causing the issue. You just have to keep chatting with them on the third visit to bring up the moving prompt.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 27, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I see, that is unfortunate. Do you know if you are able to get Cherry from other players?


i will get an empty plot tomorrow and im gonna gamble and see if this void cherry i picked up will move in

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020



miraxe said:


> The only time I had the answering machine message come up was when I was moving Marshal in. The end result (Marshal was already moving in) was the same, but the circumstances were different. I had manually invited Marshal in and he was set to move in the next day. I was just trying to see if I could get one more freebie recipe from him in before he actually moved in. I think the only thing to do here is just wait and see if Cherry is moving in or not. You'll still be able to invite her even if some random villager happening to move in is what's causing the issue. You just have to keep chatting with them on the third visit to bring up the moving prompt.


this has been happening everyday for a week i don't tt and no one is moving in or out i let a villager move out today for an empty plot for this reason


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2020)

Update: it seems Beau moved in instead of Erik (my amiibo), I think the void replaced him at some point and I still can't use my Erik amiibo.


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 28, 2020)

It might be worth telling Nintendo about the problem


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 28, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Update: it seems Beau moved in instead of Erik (my amiibo), I think the void replaced him at some point and I still can't use my Erik amiibo.


Is it possible Erik is farther down in your void and will move in at some point because of that? I’m kind of fuzzy on how the void works in this game but I had heard it doesn’t clear and instead villagers stack up, which could explain what’s going on with you.

It’s pretty frustrating that this is happening. :/ I’m not entirely sure it’s necessarily a glitch though; if they are in your void, it sounds like it was probably by design, in which case I’m not sure how willing Nintendo will be to fix it.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 29, 2020)

Update I still can’t invite cherry but I tried to get an empty plot and got this villager Instead if anyone knows how to clear your void or fix this bug it be much appreciated.



Spoiler: Villager


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2020)

Lellyna said:


> Update I still can’t invite cherry but I tried to get an empty plot and got this villager Instead if anyone knows how to clear your void or fix this bug it be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I have an update, I decided to bite the bullet and mass time travel to kick out a bunch of villagers. It took 4 random move ins before I got Erik.

Erik Amiibo not working, saying "busy moving"
- Beau moves in from someplace
- Olaf moves in from a different place
- Blaire moves in from Rosewell
- Finally Erik moves in from Skypeia

This shows the void will store at least 4 villagers from people's island, I'm not sure how many more. It seems the only solution is to move everyone from your void in to clear it. I know this because between the 4 villagers, I have time travelled over a year (doing something unrelated) and have played at least 50 in game days.


----------



## Lellyna (May 1, 2020)

Bioness said:


> So I have an update, I decided to bite the bullet and mass time travel to kick out a bunch of villagers. It took 4 random move ins before I got Erik.
> 
> Erik Amiibo not working, saying "busy moving"
> - Beau moves in from someplace
> ...



Thanks for the update my stitches was from an island called Lunaristia so it seems we have to let them move in To clear it I wish amiibo would take priority over the voided or something


----------



## Believe (May 1, 2020)

Very interesting. I wasn't aware that we picked up villagers when we have 10 already... I was banking on using my amiibos to move in the rest of my villagers so I'm really hoping none of them are in my void since I typically don't let randoms fill plots


----------



## LunarMako (May 3, 2020)

I have the same issue, but only tried using Cherry (or any amiibo for that matter) for the first time. Ugh. I wanted her to move in. Because I need a sisterly character (is there isn't a whole lot of choices I like) to get out Lobo (since I have three cranky). 

When I tried googling, someone said they contacted Nintendo  day ago and apparently they said it was a bug they had to patch. Some others claimed it puts them in line to move in next when you have an avaliable. Not sure what is true. I will put a link to the reddit article. 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/fyk92l


----------

